# KM Dura-Poxy+ vs. BM Advance in a heavily used kitchen



## snacker6 (Oct 10, 2013)

I'll be painting a set of cabinets in a kitchen that sees a lot of heavy use. Cabinets are currently 25 year old oak finished with toning lacquer. I'll be cleaning, sanding, and priming with 2 coats of B-I-N pigmented shellac primer.

I've never used the Advance product but I understand it's a waterborne alkyd, and alkyd resins are generally pretty tough. Still, I noticed the spec sheet on Dura-Poxy+ posted in a previous thread, and the resistance to various stains and chemicals looked very good. 

This kitchen gets a lot of use, so durability/washability are an issue. The finish will be a straight white, so the effect of additional colorants won't be an issue.

I've used Dura-Poxy before, but not on kitchen cabs. I've also used plenty of SW waterborn Pro-Classic, but I'm drawn to the BM Advance because I'm told it is a better product durability-wise (and a friendlier application under the brush).

Anyway, any thoughts on Advance vs. Dura-Poxy+ in this application?


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

You should also look into Kelly Moore's Hybrid. 1930 is the semi-gloss product number. Also comes in a satin. I've switched from dura-poxy to this on cabinets.

http://www.kellymoore.com/userfiles/file/pdfs/1930TDS-06-2012.pdf


----------



## ddelaney (Aug 7, 2013)

On a side note....have a similar job coming up. What do you use to clean them after sanding? Just cloth/water or do you use a chemical? Appreciate the insight into this one. Thanks


----------



## snacker6 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hines Painting said:


> You should also look into Kelly Moore's Hybrid. 1930 is the semi-gloss product number. Also comes in a satin. I've switched from dura-poxy to this on cabinets.
> 
> http://www.kellymoore.com/userfiles/file/pdfs/1930TDS-06-2012.pdf


Thanks, and thanks for posting the TDS on Dura-Poxy in the other thread.

How did you find the KM Hybrid for brushing?


----------



## snacker6 (Oct 10, 2013)

ddelaney said:


> On a side note....have a similar job coming up. What do you use to clean them after sanding? Just cloth/water or do you use a chemical? Appreciate the insight into this one. Thanks


Are you talking about removing the sanding dust? If so, I take drawers and doors out and blow them off with a compressor (with an in-line water trap). If the work environment doesn't allow me to use the compressor then I'll use a shop-vac with a soft brush. Cabinet bodies generally get the shop-vac treatment, and everything gets wiped with a t-shirt-type rag. If I think it necessary I'll lightly hit them with a t-shirt rag dampened with clean water and _thoroughly_ wrung out.

I try to avoid chemicals after sanding old lacquer, simply because things like lacquer thinner or alcohol (and sometimes Krud Kutter) tend to re-melt those surfaces. I've seen guys do it without problems, but my way (which was our shop's general method) never failed me.

If you are talking about the general cleaning for grease, oils, etc., (and it doesn't sound like you are) then I always do that prior to sanding.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

snacker6 said:


> Thanks, and thanks for posting the TDS on Dura-Poxy in the other thread.
> 
> How did you find the KM Hybrid for brushing?



It brushes and levels pretty well. On large surfaces you can roll it on and lay it off with a paint pad and it will level out pretty close to a sprayed finish. But I don't know that I would bother with that unless it has a lot of large surfaces. 

It takes longer to tack up than acrylics so you have to be more observant of potential runs. I would also recommend using a soft bristle brush.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Neither of them say they meet or exceed KCMA specs. That being said I like the spec sheet on the dura-poxy with resistance to the stains. 
If had any brushing to do if lean towards advance.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Damon T said:


> Neither of them say they meet or exceed KCMA specs. That being said I like the spec sheet on the dura-poxy with resistance to the stains.
> If had any brushing to do if lean towards advance.


I haven't used much of the Advanced. What I have read on here about it taking time to harden. How good is it on cabinets if it takes longer than other paints to harden? The cabinets we are bidding on are used a lot and 3 little ones running all over the place.


----------



## snacker6 (Oct 10, 2013)

Damon T said:


> Neither of them say they meet or exceed KCMA specs. That being said I like the spec sheet on the dura-poxy with resistance to the stains.
> If had any brushing to do if lean towards advance.


Thanks Damon T. I've got a quart of Advance semi-gloss which I'll try out tomorrow. I've been balking at it because of the extended dry and cure times I keep hearing about; plus, we've been having rain, so the humidity is up.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

IMO, all the drama surrounding advanced long dry/cure times are totally overblown. If you're worried about it, then just treat it like a true alkyd, applying only one coat per day. I've been using it almost exclusively now on several kitchens and other casework projects without any problems. Currently in the shop:


----------

